
The Bayeux tapestry may have been made for France - everbody
https://theconversation.com/bayeux-tapestry-mystery-englands-cultural-icon-may-have-been-made-for-france-126731
======
paleotrope
It's a silly headline.

The Bayeux Tapestry is in the Bayeux Cathedral in Bayeux, Normandy, where
William the Conqueror was Duke before and after he became King of England. The
Bayeux cathedral was actually consecrated by William in 1077. If anything the
tapestry was made for the Duke of Normandy, his subjects, and his descendants.

Not to mention the obvious point that I don't think the Normans of the later
11th century would consider themselves "French".

------
tpmx
High-res image of the actual thing, from the Bayeux Tapestry Museum in Bayeux,
France (close to Caen):

[https://images.theconversation.com/files/301024/original/fil...](https://images.theconversation.com/files/301024/original/file-20191111-194650-gny9uv.jpg)

(Steps taken finding this URL:

1\. Open that that one small inline image in a new tab and note its URL.

2\. Remove the automated downscaling query parameters, conveniently expressed
as URL options, from the image URL.)

The tapestry itself is amazing. I had no idea something that old, fragile and
large was that well preserved here in Europe.

~~~
mattlondon
Here is the whole thing: [http://www.hs-
augsburg.de/~harsch/Chronologia/Lspost11/Bayeu...](http://www.hs-
augsburg.de/~harsch/Chronologia/Lspost11/Bayeux/bay_tama.html)

Not amazing quality but decent enough!

